# Large room TV choice



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 3 season room, lots of glass so plasma is out imo. I am looking at a 60inch or bigger, I know budget comes as the big question. My main question is with the size of this room and looking what I want to do would a projector be the way to go? thx guys I had my eye on the sharp 60inch, 240hz, 3D.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

How big is the room?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Don't forget about DLP. The 92" Mitsubishi is pretty darned good for a really big set.


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

600sq is the room size.. The 92 may or may not be overkill not sure. Your thoughts are welcome


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

If you have lots of light, the projector probably isn't going to work out... they really need dark rooms to strut their stuff.

So, IMO, you're looking at LCD, if it's a big room, you want a big set, the bigger the better in most cases. Moving beyond the 65" range, the options narrow rapidly. Other than the big Mitsubishi's, best TV made right now for a reasonable human price range is the 70" Sharp 735 (LC-70LE735U). (The Elite is better still, but crazy expensive.)

What's your budget?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

As long as it falls within your budget, I'd also recommend the 70" Sharp 735. It may not be the best set out there, but the reviews on it are not bad at all.


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

I am leaning toward the Mitsubishi 82inch the price cant be beat. Any issues are these decent sets?


----------

